# Password Reset Kindle Fire



## MemarkP (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi there
Ive been asked whether or not all photos and documents on an Amazon Kindle Fire will be lost if a factory reset was undertaken to get around a forgotten password problem. cheers


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201730720

see here please


----------

